# Looking for pictures of chocolate brindle! (A^vy/* b/b)



## aorsak (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm looking into breeding chocolate brindles since I'm not too much a fan of the black and yellow. Chocolate brindle seems more up my alley. I'm curious to see what they would look like though! ^_^ I'd like to have darker chocolate stripes on a nice yellow background. That's what my plan is anyway haha. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

I am certainly not the guy to go for for genetics, but after a month of waiting, I thought someone should at least try to field this one. None the less I am fairly sure you are trying to find a 'Fawn Brindle' and not a chocolate brindle. see this post for a chocolate and a fawn next to one another:

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=11948


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

If you read more comments in that thread they go on to says its not fawn brindle and that the OP just posted as that because it has a yellow base.

"Fawn" is not a brindle color, it is pink eyed red and a pink eyed brindle would be dove brindle. Brindles are named by the color of the stripes mostly except where c-dilutes are concerned.

As for what the OP desires pictures of, yes it is chocolate brindle, as the title says Avy bb, meaning the stripes are diluted to chocolate but otherwise the same because they do not like the high contrast of black stripes


----------

